
Show HN: BungoSearch – Search free e-books by time-to-read - tomomichi
https://search.bungomail.com/en
======
tomomichi
Bungo Search lets you search free e-books on Project Gutenberg by Time-to-
Read. You can search for example: Mark Twain's short-short works of 10min to
read.

I created this because I wanted to read books more (and for free!) but can not
choose the right one to read.

There are over 60,000 free e-books on Project Gutenberg, but it's a bit hard
to choose the right one from such many books.

With BungoSearch, you can search books by the estimated time to read. If you
only have 5 minutes of spare time, just select "5mins" and you'll find the
great short stories :)

All the books are ordered by the popularity in Project Gutenberg, so just pick
the books from the top page of the search result, and you'll never be
disappointed ;)

Hope this helps your reading life!

